# Airlink101 problems



## Feifer (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everybody.  I didn't search for a thread on this problem because there's too many particulars in my case.  So here it is.  I just built a new computer and instead of getting a new NIC I just took the one out of the old computer.  It's an airlink101 AWLH3028 pci card.  It worked fine in the old computer (xp) but doesn't in the new one (vista64... don't know if that matters, driver is available for 64).  But it gets weirder.  When it's in the top pci slot it boots up just fine, it just doesn't recognize the card in device manager, but when it's in the bottom pci slot the computer will turn on, turn off, turn on, turn off.  It doesn't even get to post.  I was really careful during the transfer (ie discharging) so I don't think it's fried but the problem does sound like a hardware issue.  I'm gonna try the card back in the old comp to see if it still works but while I do that does anyone have any ideas about what else this could be?  It's in a gigabyte mobo and they're not known for putting out faulty products.
Please help, I'm stumped.
Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 21, 2009)

The new motherboard should have came with an onboard lan port.  What motherboard do you have?  Or is that a wireless card?


----------



## Feifer (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a wireless card.  The motherboard is a gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR.  I've gotten online with it before but now it won't work.  Is there an onboard wireless feature on the mobo that I was using?  Otherwise I don't know how it was working without recognizing the card.  In anycase the signal was always terrible so I would like to use the NIC.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 21, 2009)

Your last sentence is confusing.  Are you wanting to use the onboard lan card or the actual airlink wireless card?  Please refer the term NIC to a wired lan port(IE..the onboard lan port).  If you are wanting to use a wireless card then it seems either you have a bad pci slot on the motherboard or bad wireless card.  Try the card in another system.  I know you said you took it from another system but have you tried using it lately in the old system?


----------



## Feifer (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for my poor terminology.  I would like to use the airlink wireless card.  I just put it back in the old computer and it still works.  To be clear on this however, I did get limited (poor connection) internet for a while with the new computer, so was the airlink card working somehow with the computer not even recognizing it?  Is there anything else it could be than a bad motherboard?  I'd rather not do a complete tear down for a compatibility issue that will happen again.
Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you install the driver or did windows automatically install a driver?  You might want to try a different wireless card that you know has 64 bit drivers.

Also, in my opinion, Airlink is not a very good brand.


----------



## Feifer (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried installing the 64bit driver but it doesn't seem to work.  Even in the airlink folder after install all it has in there is the uninstall exe.  When I go to device manager is there a reason why it says realtek 8185 extensible 802.11 b/g wireless device instead of airlink101?  Should I uninstall/disable that and then search for new hardware?


----------

